# Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. Oktober 2009)

*Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Zusammen
Wie ihr bestimmt mitbekommen habt ist heute das neue Album von Rammstein "Liebe ist für alle da" erschienen und ich habe mir auch gleich die Spezial-Edition gekauft!
Nun würde mich mal interesieren (vorallem an die die das Album schon haben)
was ihr zu dem Album sagt!
Findet ihr das es mit alten Alben wie Reise, Reise mithalten kann oder ist es euch zu sexistisch?
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure Meinung darüber mitteilen würdet!
MFG


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

ich hab es noch nicht, aber das uncut-video zu "pussy" fand ich etwas zu viel, das hat rammstein nicht nötig, da echten hardcore zu zeigen IMHO.

hier kann man das album auch probehören: Liebe Ist Für Alle Da: Rammstein: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads  nach den hörproben hört es sich nicht schlecht an.

die thematik "ses" an sich als hauptthema zu nehmen ist aber nur konsequent in zeiten, wo porno so normal ist wie in den 80ern haarspray und wo 12jährige auf ihrem handys mehr pornovideos haben als ein 40jähriger topmanager telefonkontakte...


----------



## Bucklew (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Das Album an sich find ich super, Pussy ist musikalisch zwar auch sehr gut, aber leider textlich doch zu eindeutig und einfach. Pussy (auch mit video) wäre mit einem zweideutigen so wie früher deutlich besser!

Dafür ist z.B. "Ich tue dir weh" ein super Song!


----------



## feivel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

nach der maxi irgendwie kein bedürfnis reinzuhören..die single war einfach schlecht
ich geb dafür kein geld aus


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Das Video zu Pussy, was soll das sein nen billiger Por.... oder was


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Pussy fand ich zu "unoffensichtlich" und absolut textlich schlecht. Aber 80% der Lieder auf dem Album sind richtig klasse.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Ja also ich muss auch sagen Pussy war mir persönlich zu sexistisch!
Was das Album angeht finde ich es sehr gut allerdings ist meine Meinung das es nicht mit alten Alben wie VölkerBall oder Reise, Reise mithalten!
Wobei man schon sagen muss das das Album schon ein bissle sexistisch ist ABER ich es wird wieder offensichtlich gezeigt was ich an Rammstein gut finde das sie provozieren, dies sieht man auch schon sehr gut an den Bildern im Album!
"Ich tu dir weh" da mss ich dir rechtgeben ist ein super Lied!
MFG


----------



## Silvecio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Von mir gibts nur ne 5/10 Bewertung.
Hab es mir Stück für Stück bei Last.fm angehört

Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da

Ein paar Titel finde ich sehr gut. Und über Pussy wurde schon alles gesagt...

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Ich hab noch nicht reingehört, lohnt es sich denn, ich meine im Vergleich zu früheren Rammstein Alben?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

[X] Zwar gut, kann aber mit alten Alben nicht mithalten!

@ quanti
Es ist ganz gut, aber ich fand die alten besser...
Hör doch mal bei Amazon Probe


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Pussy fand ich zu "unoffensichtlich" und absolut textlich schlecht. Aber 80% der Lieder auf dem Album sind richtig klasse.



Agree.

Pussy ist die reine Provokation. LOOL - Und Extra auf Englisch damit es im Amerika nur "Piept" und der Song garantiert auf den Index kommt. Der richtige Holzhammer, wenn man nach Jahren ein neues Album bringt.

Ansonsten haben sie sich musikalisch weiter entwickelt. Ziemlich perfekter Sound - mal sehen ob sie das auch Live können. Und ich mein - ne Spur härter als früher schadet nicht.

Von mir gibts 'ne 90%


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ansonsten haben sie sich musikalisch weiter entwickelt. Ziemlich perfekter Sound - mal sehen ob sie das auch Live können. Und ich mein - ne Spur härter als früher schadet nicht.


Ab zum Ring! Ich bin dabei


----------



## Genghis99 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Konzerte sind ausverkauft bis weit ins nächste Jahr. Und die Ticket Dealer haben Apothekenpreise. Für Frankfurt/M wollte einer 110 € pro Karte.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> [X] Zwar gut, kann aber mit alten Alben nicht mithalten!



Ich habe hier einige Alben von Rammstein und hab das neue bei nem Kollegen gehört. Naja also ihmo die Alten Alben sind besser.


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Ich finds super - auch wenn einige alte noch einen kleinen Tick besser sind.

Btw: ich habe 2 Karten für Berlin


----------



## Bucklew (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Konzerte sind ausverkauft bis weit ins nächste Jahr. Und die Ticket Dealer haben Apothekenpreise. Für Frankfurt/M wollte einer 110 € pro Karte.


Deshalb ja ab zum Ring, da zahlt man für das ganze WE "nur" 140€


----------



## sinthor4s (5. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Leider finde ich das neue Album ziemlich mies...
Weder musikalisch noch textlich sagt es mir zu... 
Sehnsucht und Herzeleid waren einfach besser xD


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (6. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Die Zensursula hat mal wieder zugeschlagen

von der cynamite-seite :
*Das neue Rammstein-Album ist laut der Facebook-Seite der Band auf Antrag von Ursula von der Leyen indiziert worden.*






Das neue Rammstein-Album *Liebe ist für alle da* ist anscheinend indiziert worden. Das hat die Website Schnittberichte.com herausgefunden und beruft sich auf die Facebook-seite der Band. Dort ist folgender Text zu lesen: "Urteilsspruch: Das neue Rammstein Album ist auf Antrag des durch die Ministerin *von der Leyen* geführten Bundesministeriums indiziert worden und wird zukünftig lediglich unter der Ladentheke zu haben sein. Volljährige sollten ihren Ausweis nicht vergessen und dann beim Händler ihres Vertrauens nachfragen."

Die Rammstein-Facebook-Vertreter weiter: "indiziert wurden "ich tue dir weh"sowie das Foto des Artworks, das Richard mit der auf seinem Knie liegenden Frau darstellt. Begründet wurde es damit, dass dies eine jugendgefährdende Darstellungen von S/M- Praktiken sei. Zudem wurden weitere Aspekte besprochen, z.B. wurde durch Mitglieder des Prüfungsgremium die Meinu...ng vertreten, dass R+ durch den Titel „Pussy“ zu ungeschütztem GV in Zeiten von Aids animieren würde"

Damit ist das Album ab sofort nur noch "unter der Ladentheke" zu haben. Rammstein selbst dürften aufgrund dieses neuen "Skandals" nicht allzu sehr in Panik verfallen. Die Platte war auf Anhieb in die Charts eingestiegen und hält seit Veröffentlichung am 16. Oktober den ersten Platz.  Update: Beim Händlern wie Amazon.de steht die Scheibe noch ganz normal im Angebot.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

d.h. also, das Rammstein keine Personen unter 18 Jahren auf ihre Konzerte lassen dürften, wenn Lieder vom Album "Liebe ist für alle da" gespielt werden?  

Hach ja, Politik ist für Menschen ohne Verstand


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (6. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hach ja, Politik ist für Menschen ohne Verstand



Naja, immerhin haben die genug verstand um Internet-zensur (wegen angeblichen "schutzt" vor Kinderpornographie) K...erspiele-verbot (wegen Winnenden...) und jetzt wird halt auch Musik zensiert...

Komisch nur das im Mittagsprogramm von einigen TV-Sender oft mehr nackte tatsachen & gewalt gezeigt wird, und da nicht zum "schutz der jugend" zensiert wird. Oder kommt das in 2010 etwa auch noch???


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Musik wurde schon immer auch zensiert.

Siehe Ärzte, -> mittlerweile zwar nicht mehr, aber war schon auf dem Index.
Eisregen.... -> auch mehrere Alben auf dem Index.

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr..doch soviel kenn ich da auch nicht.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Also diese Indizierung nervt!
Zum glück hab ich mir die spaezial Edition gleich an dem Tag gekaft als es raus kam!
Hab das meinem Vater erzählt der auch hin und wieder gern Rammstein hört!
Ich zitiere:"Dieser so genannten familienministerin von der Leyen fällt doch echt nichts mehr ein, aber es war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten! Zu doof um ihre eigenen Kinder zu erziehen (lässt ihre Kinder von nanny groß ziehen) und uns nun jetzt auch noch die gute deutsche Musik wegnehmen"! Zitat ende^^
Also erlich ich würde diese Frau echt mal gerne fragen was die sich denkt!
Was soll so schlimm an S&M sein??
Außerdem sehn viele Kunstbilder die für mehrere 1000€ verkauft werden deutlich schlimmer aus aber ich denke mal wenn es nach ihr gehen würde, würden auch die verboten werden^^
Naja meine Meinung die Frau hat einfach einen Schaden!
Es hat doch keinen Sinn alles zu verbieten dann wird das zeug nur illegal runter geladen und sie hat im Endeffekt nichts gekonnt!
MFG


----------



## Tenshou (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Meinung über das heute erschienene Album "Liebe ist für alle da" von Rammstein*

Ich habe alle Rammstein Alben von meinem Vater. Das Album bekommt man aber auch mit 16 - zumindestens bei Saturn. Nur über dem Lied: Ich tu dir weh  ist ein roter Balken.

Finde das Album übrigens super, zwar anders aber ziemlich gut.


----------

